# 90gal Total makeover



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have decided to go in a different direction with this tank.

My cichlid tank is being pulled down this weekend, maingano colony to be sold/traded off. The clown loaches will be going into the new setup.

Everything to be removed.

Substrate: White sand
Plants: Val & Large swords
Hardscape: Branchy driftwood. Possibly some rockwork
Livestock: You will see them when they are in *LOL*

As it is now prior to be emptied


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

cant wait to see whats in store!!


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW that is a very nice looking tank.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

beautiful tank *pc


----------

